# How hot do you cook your steaks?



## BigGQ (Jan 16, 2007)

I was watching the Food Network Steak Cookoff the other night and it looked like most of the cooks were cooking steaks at around 350 degrees. I found that different as I usually cook mine hot and fast on my Silver B, around 500 degrees. I can have a 3/4 to a one inch thick ribeye done medium in around 6 minutes, flipping once half way. 

How hot do you cock your steaks? Give thickness, temp, time and preferred doneness.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 16, 2007)

Hot grill, 1 1/4 steak, 4 min per side to a mid-rare toward med...not bloody but not pink...?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2007)

I slap the cow on the ass and make it walk through a warm kitchen.


----------



## john a (Jan 16, 2007)

The temp guage of my Weber gasser buries at 550 degrees, I wish it would get even hotter.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 16, 2007)

If cooking on the Weber Kettle, I usually will light a chimney full of Lump and dump that on one side of the grate and when it is going at it's peak, I'll throw the steaks on the cooking grate and sear them for 2-3 minutes, then flip and do the same, can usually get to Medium Rare in about 8-10 minutes total.

On my Weber gasser, I preheat for 20 minutes, when temp gauge says 500-550  I put the steaks on and basically follow the same procedure.

I check temps with therm and pull at 120 and let rest for about 10-15 minutes.

OR....

I rip his horns off, wipe his ass, and throw him on a plate.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I slap the cow on the ass and make it walk through a warm kitchen.


Yeah buddy!!
 [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## Finney (Jan 16, 2007)

Hot lump in one area of the kettle... Sear and then off.  If they are REALLY THICK steaks (or someone doesn't like rare to med rare) I'll put them on the side of the kettle with no coals for a couple mins after the sear.  Rest... eat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2007)

Just like Finney said! No way 350 degrees, it ain't a roast!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't. I save it for the pros at the Hitching Post in Casmalia, CA. I get med/rare...and it's the best damn thing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 16, 2007)

Helen, I eat steak at a restaurant about once a year...for the money, you can make a fantastic steak at home so easily....save some bucks for sushi!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 16, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Helen, I eat steak at a restaurant about once a year...for the money, you can make a fantastic steak at home so easily....save some bucks for sushi!!



In the last year I have eaten steak 3 times. It's not my bag, baby.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 16, 2007)

I love it when you call me baby.
What are you wearing?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 16, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I love it when you call me baby.
> What are you wearing?



http://www.oldworld.ws/images/euro/apro ... esMNdl.jpg

*HAWT*

http://www.hitchingpost1.com/


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan":2kh6bavm]I love it when you call me baby.
> What are you wearing?[/quote]
> 
> [url="http://www.oldworld.ws/images/euro/aprons/bayerischesMNdl.jpg said:
> ...


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 16, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan":1aphrl4m]I love it when you call me baby.
> What are you wearing?[/quote]
> 
> [url="http://www.oldworld.ws/images/euro/aprons/bayerischesMNdl.jpg said:
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 16, 2007)

Dang.. how many racks do you go through?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 16, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Well i did some mods to my Smokey Joe Platnium to get the lump super hot for searing up steaks, but it still needs more. I'm guessing it's in the 800-1000 degree range at it's peak.  * I'm looking at adding a small fan to get into the 1500-1800 range*.   I talked to the maint guys at work the other day and they are going to let me borrow the infared temp gun to see how hot it is.  8)



Why?  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 16, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1yp50wgs][quote="Bryan S":1yp50wgs]Well i did some mods to my Smokey Joe Platnium to get the lump super hot for searing up steaks, but it still needs more. I'm guessing it's in the 800-1000 degree range at it's peak.  * I'm looking at adding a small fan to get into the 1500-1800 range*.   I talked to the maint guys at work the other day and they are going to let me borrow the infared temp gun to see how hot it is.  8)



Why?  [smilie=a_whyme.gif][/quote:1yp50wgs]
Cause that's how it's done in them there fancy shmanchy high dollar steakhouses, Them steaks have that flavor we can never seem to get at home. It's a char thing with me  [/quote:1yp50wgs]

Bryan,

I think that the outcome of the steak has more to do with the grade of beef, and aging process that it goes through more than the temp it's cooked at. 

Don't get me wrong though. A high temp is a factor, but I think that it's more minute than the other factors.

Tim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2007)

Bryan, use a blow torch!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 16, 2007)

I cook em hot and fast also.  I like to "cap" the juices in by searing for 20-30 seconds one one side then flip. 

From there I cook 4-5 min on each side depending on how thick the steak is.  I like ribeyes the mostest.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 17, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> CarolinaQue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not saying that your point isn't valid. But put a steak just bought at the store, up against one that's been aged, and it won't matter what heat you cook it at. The store bought one will remain inferior. 

Another reason for the high temp equipment could be time. The faster they can get the steaks out, the more they can sell, the more money they make in the long run.

When you pay for a steak at those places, you're not paying for the equipment, you're paying for a high quality, aged piece of meat.

But this is also just my opinion. No war starting intended.

Tim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2007)

I also think speed is the reason for the high heat resturant cook. They start them right at the heat and keep moving them away from the heat as they cook, thus allowing for another batch of steaks to be thrown on the grill.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 17, 2007)

Gas grills cook via convection, meaning they heat the air under the steak and the hot air cooks the steak. Charcoal, as in lump or briquets and infra- red cook via conduction, meaning they cook the steak directly. So.... If you want a charbroiled steak and you want the convenience of gas, then get an infra-red gas grill. 

http://www.bbqguys.com/departments_TEC-Gas_Grills_path_8357.html?aid=17413291

They use one here at the cafeteria where I work and there is a definite char broiled taste on steaks, chicken, and burgers and they do not use the prime grade of meat that restaurants use. 

You can't get that taste on a standard gas grill. IMHO

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":ryovdqle]Well i did some mods to my Smokey Joe Platnium to get the lump super hot for searing up steaks, but it still needs more. I'm guessing it's in the 800-1000 degree range at it's peak.  * I'm looking at adding a small fan to get into the 1500-1800 range*.   I talked to the maint guys at work the other day and they are going to let me borrow the infared temp gun to see how hot it is.  8)



Why?  [smilie=a_whyme.gif][/quote:ryovdqle]

Bryan I heard a commercial for Ruth's Chris steakhouse on the way in this morning saying they do indeed cook their prime steaks at 1800*.  So now I see what you're talking about, I never knew you could even cook a steak that hot.  After searing they place the steak on a 500* skillet to finish cooking.  I've eaten at a RC once and wasn't 100% satisfied with the product, considering the cost.  Maybe I just got a bad steak though?


----------



## cflatt (Jan 18, 2007)

I have been to a handful of Ruths Chris around the country...luckily on someone elses tab. they have all been roughly the same, a good, not great , steak. theres a place in Nashville called Flemmings. The handful of times I have been there its ranked with some of the tops if not even a little better


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2007)

I've eaten at rc's once it was good, but not super. If you're in Seattle try the Metropolitan Grill or Gauchos. The other guys money is a good at either place. Heck, if you're in Seattle, forget the steak houses and get seafood.

Griff


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> I've eaten at rc's once it was good, but not super. If you're in Seattle try the Metropolitan Grill or Gauchos. The other guys money is a good at either place. Heck, if you're in Seattle, forget the steak houses and get seafood.
> 
> Griff



I love the salmon at Chinook's over in the Fisherman's Warf!!!!

Tim


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm a new guy here but been Q'n lot a years. High heat is the way to go for steaks. I have a old Char Broil cast aluminum charcoal grill with cast iron grates, raise the coal grate high as it will go & plop down the steaks. 
The wife got me a new Char Broil convertable grill It can use propain or coals the problem WAS it didn't get hot enough (for me) plus cheap wire cookin grills. So got out my micro drill set & increased the orface in burners, now it'll hit 850. In charcoal mode it uses 2 brakets for the coal box to sit on about 1 inch above the gas jets. I bought a lodge cast iron grate & a cast iron gridle I set the grate rite over the burners & place the gridle on the warming rack. Fire that dog up let go for 15 min. plop them steaks rite on the grate for a min or 2 then to the hot gridle to finish em up. Result perfection, beautiful grill marks crisp crust from the gridle. Cookin the steaks in the fire is damm hot more than what the temp gadge reads. works great for burgers too.


----------



## Finney (Jan 23, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I'm a new guy here but been Q'n lot a years. High heat is the way to go for steaks. I have a old Char Broil cast aluminum charcoal grill with cast iron grates, raise the coal grate high as it will go & plop down the steaks.
> The wife got me a new Char Broil convertable grill It can use propain or coals the problem WAS it didn't get hot enough (for me) plus cheap wire cookin grills. So got out my micro drill set & increased the orface in burners, now it'll hit 850. In charcoal mode it uses 2 brakets for the coal box to sit on about 1 inch above the gas jets. I bought a lodge gast iron grate & a cast iron gridle I set the grat rite over the burners & place the gridle on the warming rack. Fire that dog up let go for 15 min. plop them steaks rite on the grate for a min or 2 then to the hot gridle to finish em up. Result perfection, beautiful grill marks crisp crust from the gridle. Cookin the steaks in the fire is damm hot more than what the temp gadge reads. works great for burgers too.



I like the way this guy thinks.


----------

